# Garmin Astro 220 with dc 20 collars



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

I know that this is older technology, but i found a tracking system for sale on craigslist and was wondering if any hunting people could weigh in on the combo. In the package i will get amongst the chargers and other small items i will get 3, dc20 collars only 2 of which are working 1 for parts, and an astro 220 handheld(which i am told works but needs a repair from garmin) all for 175. I know that there are some questions with what the repairs are and i need to see that everything works as advertised, but i was just wondering what the thoughts of the greater good was on the astro and dc20 collar. Thanks!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Some times the internal solder connections inside the receiver come loose due to constant vibration. 
Friend experienced a loose battery connection.. Not pleasant for the dog when he cranked up the dial...


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

datacan, this is a tracking unit only. I am just trying to weight weather or not the older technology is worth it.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I had the 220 and sold it to buy the 320. I liked the 220 and had to replace the antennae but that was it. 
As far as the collars go, that's the point of contention for me. I've never used them, but don't see how the antennas would survive. I would think that they would eventually and probably have just crapped out and you would end up buying a couple new collars. But I can't say that I know what sort of cover and such you are running your dogs in etc.etc.


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks John, I have the same feeling on the collar. I ended up buying a different unit from ebay, which has a Garmin 220 and a DC40. There were too many questions with the unit that i had originally posted on (it had to go to Garmin for repair, and the guys story kept changing, Ect) and i was also told that the DC20 was NOT AKC approved for FT use.

Thanks Again!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

K3 - my advice 2 all is go new- check out Steve at gundogsupply - his reviews are always honest - tri tronics was bought by Garmin - I think it is great 4 the E collar - always think what you want from the collar and take 1 step up - but keep it simple - if you have to think what the transmitter is set 4 - allready lost a fast correction in the field !!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

That being said, I highly, HIGHLY recommend having a Garmin. Saved me way more times that I can count.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Garmin real life are better then good  

Are life's count on them ;D

Glaciers and bears extreme tides temps and 100 more remote

no room for mistakes or Pink Cupcakes 

back deck the work bench area the fish and depth structures and temps full Garmin color 12 inch

Captains chair every option on earth 21 inch LCD Garmin rocks it proud


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

McCraith, I appreciate the feed back. I think most situations looking back all have the same scenario with my pup, i wish i knew then what i know now, but it is journey. I think that the set up that i bought will serve me and my pup well(it will be great to know where she is).

Rudy, Lol dont take this the wrong way, but can you send a decoder ring? I am not sure that i understand... hahaha ;D

My used set up should arrive tomorrow and i cannot wait to try it out!


----------

